# Do I keep getting the wrong size of nutsert for my mkiv?



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone, when I got my air ride I noticed that the nutsert I was sent were too small for the mkiv. It sits lose and without even drilling with a 17/32 as stated by airlift instructions so I went a head an ordered news one that say they were for a mkiv. I finally got time to work on the car and decided to try them on the car to find out that they're the same size I got the first time. Ugh. I have noticed bagriders have them listed as 3/8 16 which fits mkiv according to their descriptions. 3/8 nutsert sit lose in the mkivs and then airlift claim to drill a bigger hole? How does this work?
Who knows how can I measure them or order the right ones?

I have tried to contact bagriders but after a day and a half I haven't get a response. I wanted to get the car running this weekend for a small event but It's not going to happen.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Did you call bagriders? I have a hard time believing you're having a customer service issue with them, one of the best companys I've ever dealt with.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

sk8too said:


> Did you call bagriders? I have a hard time believing you're having a customer service issue with them, one of the best companys I've ever dealt with.


I couldn't give them a call due to my work schedule so I sent them an email. I'll try to make some time and call them on Monday.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

sponcar said:


> Hey everyone, when I got my air ride I noticed that the nutsert I was sent were too small for the mkiv. It sits lose and without even drilling with a 17/32 as stated by airlift instructions so I went a head an ordered news one that say they were for a mkiv. I finally got time to work on the car and decided to try them on the car to find out that they're the same size I got the first time. Ugh. I have noticed bagriders have them listed as 3/8 16 which fits mkiv according to their descriptions. 3/8 nutsert sit lose in the mkivs and then airlift claim to drill a bigger hole? How does this work?
> Who knows how can I measure them or order the right ones?
> 
> I have tried to contact bagriders but after a day and a half I haven't get a response. I wanted to get the car running this weekend for a small event but It's not going to happen.


I believe Rali got back to you, but we are thinking that you may just need to crush the nutsert a little more. They need to be spread a little into the hole with the nutsert tool from Air Lift.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Bahh, I hate nutserts. Don't have any friends that can weld in an actual nut for you?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Dumb question, not insinuating anything by this but do you know the basic theory behind a nutsert and did you pinch the folds around the thickness of the nipple like intended?


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Bag Riders Air Ride said:


> I believe Rali got back to you, but we are thinking that you may just need to crush the nutsert a little more. They need to be spread a little into the hole with the nutsert tool from Air Lift.


Yes, he did. I haven't crushed any inside the car yet but I'm concerned about drilling an even bigger hole then the nutserts do not being able to spread out enough to hold them in place. He advised me to drill out a hole still but could you tell me what's the purpose of drilling a bigger hole? Is it that the nutsert wasn't meant to fit on the stock size hole in the car? because mine bounce around and would even fall off in the still stock size hole (I mean nutsert without being crushed).



hyphytrain203 said:


> Bahh, I hate nutserts. Don't have any friends that can weld in an actual nut for you?


Sadly, I don't. 



MechEngg said:


> Dumb question, not insinuating anything by this but do you know the basic theory behind a nutsert and did you pinch the folds around the thickness of the nipple like intended?


I didn't know how do they work until a few days ago. I got a nutsert and started crushing it to see how does it work then I noticed that the nut starts crushing and spreading the lower part marked in the nutsert. 

What do you mean by pinch the folds around? if you don't mind me to ask.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

sponcar said:


> Yes, he did. I haven't crushed any inside the car yet but I'm concerned about drilling an even bigger hole then the nutserts do not being able to spread out enough to hold them in place. He advised me to drill out a hole still but could you tell me what's the purpose of drilling a bigger hole? Is it that the nutsert wasn't meant to fit on the stock size hole in the car? because mine bounce around and would even fall off in the still stock size hole (I mean nutsert without being crushed).
> 
> I didn't know how do they work until a few days ago. I got a nutsert and started crushing it to see how does it work then I noticed that the nut starts crushing and spreading the lower part marked in the nutsert.
> 
> What do you mean by pinch the folds around? if you don't mind me to ask.


If you haven't crushed any inside the car yet then that is your problem. 

See picture below. The black sheet represents the nipple you have to insert and crush the nutsert into. DO NOT DRILL THE HOLE ANY BIGGER. If the nutsert can fit inside then it is fine. Just insert all the way and start to crush it down with your bolt device/installation tool.


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> If you haven't crushed any inside the car yet then that is your problem.
> 
> See picture below. The black sheet represents the nipple you have to insert and crush the nutsert into. DO NOT DRILL THE HOLE ANY BIGGER. If the nutsert can fit inside then it is fine. Just insert all the way and start to crush it down with your bolt device/installation tool.


Awesome! I had a feeling that I wasn't going to need to drill any bigger hole.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

sponcar said:


> Awesome! I had a feeling that I wasn't going to need to drill any bigger hole.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Welcome bud :thumbup:


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

Old thread but figured i'd throw this out there. my hole got elongated from the drill grabbing so now nutserts tend to spin even when crushed. However, i just ran a little JBweld along the seam of the nutsert lip and the nipple it is going into. you don't exactly torque the bolt going into it so this is just fine and holds the nutsert in place :thumbup:


----------

